# let's fish PPB early am Sunday 18 March - but where?



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

was going to do a big FW trip tomorrow but have the word that that the cod have been very sparse over last two days. Swell currently too high for my next choice of whiting down Flinders way.

So Ynot are you up for a fish out on your recently successful snapper mark? or any other thoughts from anyone else.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

hiya Kevin...yeah im keen mate but not sure if i can do sunday morning,though surprisingly i always work every sunday ive actually managed to get this 1 off  .i have promised a mate i'd go out in his stinkboat (his maiden voyage) and probably take him to my kayak haunts (rather do it in a kayak myself)

...at this stage im going early AM monday and if seabreeze holds probably tuesday nite as well.

BUT BUT BUT if the sunday stinkboat session falls through i'd definietly be up for a fish tommorrow morning.
i wont know till about 6pm tonight whats the go....so just bare with me.

P.S. if you want directions for the BEST launch PM me, this site is the best launch on PPB that ive found yet :wink: (mind you ive only launched from 4 different areas but this is very well suited.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, same thing Tony, re:the stinkboat maiden launch.

Still keen on an arvo fish though, Ricketts might be a nice change.

If the stinky trip falls through I may hit Sunnyside in the early am as will, will post up here late tonight.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Gents, I was at Shoreham this morning at 8.00am. Conditions 7 out of 10. At 9.30am it started to chop up. I reckon itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a good chance tomorrow?????#%*
I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t make it, as much as IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d like to. Here are some sites that I used to check the situation out prior to getting out. The Trigger site has some Web cams that I look and dream at to often. Although itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s directed towards surfers it helps with swell predictions and you can judge by the white caps. Being new at this addictive sport you may be able to pass on other sites.
Cheers
Gaz. 
http://www.triggerbrothers.com.au/
http://www.earthsci.unimelb.edu.au/~awatkins/bay.html
http://www.bom.gov.au/oceanography/tides/MAPS/vic.shtml


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok...stink boat session has fallen through so im good for a fish tommorrow morning, and my partner would like to come along so im gonna be 'Tandem Yak Fishing. Not my prefered conditions for fishing outta the yak (2 people) but can soon make do with the barest essentials... :roll:

Would still like to do a Chelsea run if ya keen Kevin, not sure on the times but would prefer early morning say 7amish ...

G'day Tim...be great to have you join us 8) as i expect being a sunday and great conditions the bay is gonna be heavily populated by stinkboats and the more yakkers we can get out there the better hey


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

have u sussed wwwseabreeze Gaz ... i know it can change quickly but ive fished using this site for about 4-6 weeks now and reckon its got the goods.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey lads I'm up for an afernoon session if anyone is keen I'll check back tomorrow morning to see if there's any other interest.

Best of luck to you all if you get out there in the morning.

Milt,


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Y-Knot,

Ok Chelsea it is. I'll be heading out earlier than 7am. PM'd you re coordinating same launch site and my contact details - don't have yours.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Why not YNOT?

Send me the launch site details mate.

Neevr launched off Chelsea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm up for it. PM me the launch are details if you see this in time


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great to see and bit of a relief to know there will be a few of us out there lads...looking forward to this.

What times are u all thinking,i mentioned 7am but am happy to get there earlier :wink:

PM'ing ya all now.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

6:30, 7, something like that suits me.

Still haven't got any lighting sorted, so as long as theres a little light I'm happy.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

so shall we say a 6.30 launch ... and if ya a bit late simply paddle straight out from carpark a Km or 2 and your sure to see us... 8)

you'll be fine Tim...usually fair good by that time


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No show for me, next time eh lads.

Hope it was a goodun.


----------

